# What should I use for my new ADA 75p?



## bzzi (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey guys,

I need some help choosing my filter for an ADA 75p. I was thinking about an Eheim Ecco 2334 (or 2336?) or a JBJ EFU-25, with UV sterilizer.
My issue is that, given that the 75p is only 40 gallons, I'm afraid of the JBJ being too powerful (rated at 198 gallons per hour) and the outflow being too much for the plants and fish. As for the Eheim, I wonder if I should go straight to the 2336 (for capacity) as it's rated at 145 gph.
Besides, I want to use some glass lily pipes and they are 13mm (.52 in) from FLO. Do you think I'd need 17mm inflow and 13mm outflow or 13mm on both is OK?

Thanks for the help!

Alex


----------



## osnapitseric (Apr 9, 2009)

13mm is recommended. Check your eheim tubing size and get it accordingly.


----------



## bzzi (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks everyone, I think I'm set on the Ecco 2336, it seems that UV is not that important in planted tanks (just read this, it might not be true), and I think the volume of the Ecco would be better suited to the tank.


----------



## Natalia (Sep 15, 2008)

I want to make a case in favour of JBJ EFU-25. 

I have both Eheim and EFU-25 units and I definitely like EFU-25 much more (I realize that it goes against the common wisdom here). Two of my JBJ filters are approx. 3-year old, but the flow has not reduced even a little bit. They are easy to clean, the media compartment is huge, you can put whatever you want in those trays. In my opinion EFU-25 will produce just enough flow for 75p when it is densely planted ( I run mine on the Oceanic 50 G which has the same dimentions as 75P). In the beginning when the tank is empty you may need to reduce the outflow which is very easy to do just by lifting up the handle. These filters also come with spare rubber and plastic parts. You may or may not need the UV option depending on whether you get hit by green water or some fish diseases. The UV is not absolutely necessary, but it is a nice option to have. In addition, the intake and a spray bar on the JBJ are made from clear plastic and you may not need glass pipes. Glass pipes of course look neat, but they are very easy to break when cleaning which is a disadvantage given their high cost. 

I have two Eheims 2213 units on 20L tanks and I hate them. I clean them regularly but they do not produce enough flow for the heavily planted tanks. I had to install supplemental HOB filters on both those tanks. The green Ehaim tubing looks ridiculous, plus the parts are VERY EXPENSIVE. I had to replace on of the quick connect valves because it started to leak after two weeks and it costs $26! My conclusion has been that Eheim may have the name, but there are much better and cheaper products on the market!


----------



## bzzi (Apr 8, 2008)

wow, thanks Natalia for the insight!
Unfortunately, I already purchased the Eheim Ecco 2336, the largest one. Oh well, I hope I don't have the issues that you had with this one. I could still return it and exchange it for the JBJ though. My only concern is that the JBJ has that small prime lever, it looked flimsy and I was afraid of breaking it. Is it made of metal or plastic?


----------



## Natalia (Sep 15, 2008)

The prime lever is indeed easy to break. In fact I broke one on my first filter the first time I cleaned it. I guess that's why there is a spare one in the package. You can take a small metal hook, heat it on the gas fire untill red and inseart into the plastic rod. That's what I did and it has been working for 3 years. 

I was curious and looked at the Eheim Ecco that you purchased. It looks more user frendly than the classic version of Eheim. I think it should perform well. In any case it probably would cost a lot extra to ship stuff back and force. 

Regarding the flow in a planted tanks, I learn from the discussions on this forum that the flow should be 10x-20x of your tank volume. For example, for 20g this would give 200-400 gph total circulation. So far I found that 10x is about right to gently move the leaves of the plants (assuming a spray bar). If you end up with much less than that, you probably will need a powerhead for extra circulation to prevent dead spots.


----------

